# Database Discussions > Oracle >  mysql database

## tobythompson

Their database Mysql. After I threw it on the stick and opened on the laptop, stopped running properly, I guess that after the transfer of the card have problems, copies of the file never left, never thought about it. In addition, how can I restore it?

----------


## stMachine

More helpful resources with many various solutions you may see on following topics

http://www.sqlservercentral.com/Foru...94-2893-1.aspx
http://www.sqlteam.com/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=196415

But if you can't handle the issue, then your mysql database has hard corruption and you may refer to more powerful solution https://www.repairtoolbox.com/mysqlrepair.html Repair Toolbox for MySQL

To fix this do the following please:
1. Open a command line by clicking start, type "cmd", hit return/enter.
2. Stop the TV Service: Type (or Copy/Paste) net stop TVService
3. Type (or Copy/Paste) cd C:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.1\bin (this should be the path to the bin subdirectory within your MySQL install folder) and hit return/enter.
4. Type (or Copy/Paste) mysqlcheck mptvdb --auto-repair -e -u root -p ,and hit return/enter.
5. A password prompt should appear. The default password is MediaPortal (case sensitive).
6. Start the TV Service: Type (or Copy/Paste) net start TVService
Note: mysqlcheck must be used when the mysqld server is running.
Caution: It is the best practice to make a backup of database before performing repair operation; under some circumstances the operation might cause data loss. 
Note: When you have a different version of MySQL installed (for example when you updated to the 5.6 install), you'll have to adjust the Program Files path (step 3). For 5.6 that would become cd C:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.6\bin

----------


## SpywareDr

> https://www.repairtoolbox.com/mysqlrepair.html


*Repair Toolbox - End User License Agreement*




> NOTICE TO USER: THIS IS A CONTRACT. AT THE END, YOU WILL BE ASKED TO ACCEPT THIS AGREEMENT AND CONTINUE TO INSTALL OR, IF YOU DO NOT WISH TO ACCEPT THIS AGREEMENT, TO DECLINE THIS AGREEMENT, IN WHICH CASE YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO USE, INSTALL OR OPERATE THE PRODUCT, AS DEFINED BELOW. BY INSTALLING THIS SOFTWARE YOU ACCEPT ALL THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF THIS AGREEMENT.
> ...
> 7. Miscellaneous.
> 7.1. Governing Law; Jurisdiction and Venue. This Agreement shall be governed by and construed and enforced in accordance with the laws of the *Russian Federation* _without reference to conflicts of law rules and principles_. *You agree to the exclusive jurisdiction of the courts of the* *Russian Federation* _for any claim_ or cause of action arising out of, or relating to or in connection with this Agreement, provided that such exclusivity does not apply to legal actions initiated or brought by the Licensor. *This Agreement shall not be governed by the United Nations Convention on Contracts for the International Sale of Goods, the application of which is expressly disclaimed and excluded*. You agree that this Agreement is to be performed in the *Russian Federation* and that any action, dispute, controversy, or claim that may be instituted based on this Agreement, or arising out of or related to this Agreement or any alleged breach thereof, shall be prosecuted exclusively in the courts in the *Russian Federation*, *and you*, to the extent permitted by applicable law, *hereby waive the right to change venue to any other state, county, district or jurisdiction* ...

----------

